# Help deciding whether to get another LGD



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Currently, I have two dogs. A German/Australian shepherd named Amanda, who has been an excellent farm watchdog/guardian; and a GP puppy named Kirsten.

When Kirsten grows up, we will be moving to our acreage in the country, and bringing the animals with us (goats, sheep, chickens, rabbits).

Where we live now, the only predators of concern are foxes, *****, and hawks. At our country property, there are lots of coyotes. There are also lots of deer, which the coyotes eat.

I am working on secure covered pens for the animals, in which they will be locked up at night. They will be out during the day, mostly in a 2-3 acre pasture, but sometimes I would like to give them the run of the property.

Will Amanda and Kirsten be in any danger from the coyotes, do you think? Also, it would be nice to have at least one of the dogs in the house at night. Would one of them be okay outside? Or, if I take both of them inside, are the coyotes more likely to try to dig into the animals' pens? The windows will usually be open, and the animal pens are near the house, so the dogs should hear any problems. Thoughts and ideas?

And here's my main question: I have an opportunity to adopt another GP, an adult. I love dogs, but I don't want to feed another one if it won't be very useful. What do you think?


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

If the adult GP is already a proven LGD, absolutely go for it. They work best in teams, and the older girl can help train up the puppy. I have 8 acres and a light predator load (hawks, foxes, *****, and we've heard coyotes but never seen them) and I have three LGD's - an older guy, a 3 year old, and a 10 month old. To me, they are worth every penny, especially if the property has a known predator problem. Leave the GP's out and make your shepherd your house dog - GP's are bred to win the fight against 'yotes, but the shepherd will be safer inside.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They are all female? Are they spayed? 
Coyotes are very smart and will send a low ranked young male to draw a dog in heat out to be bred. While he is busy with that the rest of the pack will move in on the goat herd and sometimes kill the dog as well.


----------



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

We had a GP once...great dog...but we had to always chain him because when lose he was GONE....

So we felt it was our fault for not training him right...and not knowing how to train him...and our perimeter fencing wasn't all that tight...we kept the goats in a small goat fenced pen by the shed...so we rehomed him to a place with sheep. I have always felt it was a good decision even tho we loved that dog.



Judy in Indiana


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

goathiker said:


> They are all female? Are they spayed?
> Coyotes are very smart and will send a low ranked young male to draw a dog in heat out to be bred. While he is busy with that the rest of the pack will move in on the goat herd and sometimes kill the dog as well.


Ugh, that's awful! All are, or will be, spayed.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

.:Linz:. said:


> If the adult GP is already a proven LGD, absolutely go for it. They work best in teams, and the older girl can help train up the puppy. I have 8 acres and a light predator load (hawks, foxes, *****, and we've heard coyotes but never seen them) and I have three LGD's - an older guy, a 3 year old, and a 10 month old. To me, they are worth every penny, especially if the property has a known predator problem. Leave the GP's out and make your shepherd your house dog - GP's are bred to win the fight against 'yotes, but the shepherd will be safer inside.


She is not; she is a stray that someone picked up, reportedly very sweet.
Come to think of it, if she is a stray then she may very well be a wanderer. Not sure that's the best idea...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

All GPs wander all over. It's the breed.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

If you want to have one of the dogs in the house at night, definitely get a third, as others mentioned, they work best in teams, or at least pairs! And just because the new GP is a stray does not mean she is necessarily a wanderer, stupid people sometimes fall in love with the "baby polar bears" they are as puppies and have no idea what to do with them when they get huge! 

Every GP in different, you would have to meet her, test her with current dogs, livestock, etc. How soon is the move?


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Take the shepherd inside. The LGD you have now may attach to it instead of your livestock. 

Are your LGD's or the LGD going to be in the pens or run the property.

If in the pen and she is spayed one will suffice if your herd is not huge.
If they are running the property get 2.

Mine run the property/their territory. My neighbors have seen my dogs up to 3 miles away during the day. They roam. Just last night at 11pm I went to look for them to give them a treat because of something they did and I hollered for them. They were on the back porch. 
they hit their territory all day and they have done this for so long that they really just hang out near the house at night until they hear something.
The goats are in pens near the house. We have a mixed herd of corriente and angus. The corriente guard better than a donkey so the dogs don't even bother with them. 
The main thing if they are loose and not in pens. Over time they will clear out coyotes just by being present and marking their territory. The area I live in is LOADED with coyotes....we don't even hear them anymore. I just see a random one at least once year while driving the dirt road going to the highway....at least a mile away from our place.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for all your help everyone!
Karen, the move will not be for several more months as Kirsten is still just a puppy.
Retired, the LGD will probably roam all the time, because the fences are 4'. She will probably be able to jump them. I could close her up in a secure pen with the goats at night, but the pen will be small and she probably wouldn't like it. We'll see.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

you are correct, she will probably jump them unless she only attaches to the goats/livestock....that means no petting or outside contact.

One of mine jumps the fence unless her partner is in with her. The other one has terrible hips or she would probably jump too.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

too add..if she is roaming get a 2nd dog. she WILL attach to your shepherd if you don't.

I have a half boxer half lab...110lbs. He is alpha...was alpha. The girls let him be alpha now. He is old. He hunts and covers territory with them during the day on his good days. He used to do it all the time. If I leave him out at night. The pyrs don't go out unless the ruckus is huge...which is never these days. The boxer is a distraction to their job.

Food for thought...I highly suggest 2. They team and go out more. I had 1 pyr for about a year without the other. Took some adjusting but they are more efficient together.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

You might find this helpful - http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...t-or-rescue-livestock-guard-dog-zbcz1404.aspx


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks again for your help, everyone. 
I decided to get her. She is a sweetheart. I call her Ella.
The last two pictures are of Amanda and Kirsten, my other two girls. <3 <3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

She is adorable! Congratulations, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

OMG...the bow! Love it! She is doll. I love my 2 girls and how they work together. Sending well wishes yours have a wonderful bond and many years together. :hug:


----------

